# NREC/Silvi Yard: The Walmart of Train Engine Stores



## FastTrax (Sep 25, 2021)

www.nre.com

www.facebook.com/NRELocomotive/

www.linkedin.com/company/national-railway-equipment

www.pinterest.com/pin/367606388331055238/

www.railwayage.com/tag/nre

www.trainweb.org/gensets/nre.html

www.apnews.com/article/98c1995a011d7d9c17dc4655283e811c

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Railway_Equipment_Company


----------

